# CZ75 P-01 or FNH FNX-9



## s13_marine (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've been researching ALOT about these two weapons and I'm really torn between the two. This will be my first handgun, primarily for defense purposes, but I may carry from time to time.

I've handled and shot both weapons and they both shoot very well. The CZ was a little more accurate. But overall I felt really comfortable shooting both weapons. There seems to be more aftermarket support for the CZ, but I've heard nothing but good things about FN's customer support.

THE ONLY reason I'm stearing away from the CZ is the complexity of the gun. What I'm torn about is the fact that the CZ has ALOT of internal components, and the breakdown seems pretty time consuming and easy to mess something up. Whereas the FNX is easy to disasemble and clean. I like the CZ's all steel construction though. I'm looking for an opinion of someone that OWNS a CZ and regularly shoots and cleans the weapon. Is it really that hard? How far do your normally break it down for cleaning? Thanks for any help.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

s13_marine said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been researching ALOT about these two weapons and I'm really torn between the two. This will be my first handgun, primarily for defense purposes, but I may carry from time to time.
> 
> I've handled and shot both weapons and they both shoot very well. The CZ was a little more accurate. But overall I felt really comfortable shooting both weapons. There seems to be more aftermarket support for the CZ, but I've heard nothing but good things about FN's customer support.
> ...


I've got both, well almost, I've got a P-01 and a FNP-9. I'll agree they both shoot great but I would give the edge to the CZ. If you like both and they both fit your hand, then I guess the decision is plastic or metal. I've only had both of the guns apart down to "field stripped". The FN is a breeze to take down but there is a trick to the CZ. On the P-01 there are small lines in the slide and frame, you first need to move the slide back 1/4" to line up these lines. While holding the slide back with the lines lined up, take something (I usually use one of the plastic pieces from a cleaning kit, but just about anything small and pointed will work, I use plastic in case of a slip I won't scar up the gun) and push out the slide stop from the right side far enough so you can grab hold and remove it with your hand. Once the slide stop is removed then the slide is free to slide off to field strip condition. Don't let this scare you, I'm sure I made it sound more complicated then what it really is. The first couple of times I cleaned it it was a pain but once I figured out the best way to hold the gun while holding the slide back to line up the lines, it's real easy now.

With all that said, if you were at the range or out away from your work bench and needed to field strip the P-01 it does require a tool of some sort (a ink pen or even a bullet would work) to remove the slide stop and once removed it's one extra part to have to keep up with that the FN would not have.

One thing to remember about the CZ P-01, it has gone through and passed all the testing required by NATO and issued a NATO stock number so it should hold up to anything you can throw at it. NATO press release

I usually keep my FNP-45 as my night stand gun, but when I'm out of town the CZ with a light/laser stands in for my wife to use, she shoots the CZ better than the 45.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Unless the P01 is significantly different than the 75BD, I wouldn't sweat it. 
My standard is that if it's easier than a 1911, it's simple. My 75 is simpler than a 1911. Can't speak to the FN, but I was shopping them and they are nice pistols, I just prefer the steel frame. I wouldn't let field stripping/reassembly difficulty put you off of a pistol, unless it's just rediculous. A Ruger MK3 is much worse than a CZ, and it's not that bad, once your used to it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a CZ 75 Compact in 9 mm Nickel.










IMHO they are every easy to get used to and not complicated at all.

As for take down, it takes me less that 1 minute to take mine apart to clean it.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CZ P-01 is the one gun I would keep if I were only allowed one handgun. If it is complicated you just aren't doing it correctly. Likedondavis i can take the P-01 down in 30 seconds for cleaning no problem. The FNX is a fine weapon and built to last. it fires true and will be a great weapon for you if you choose it. however I would get the P-01 no doubt. It is a great handgun, accurate from the first trigger pull. Easy to carry easy to shoot and something you can be proud you own. My adviceunless the FNX fit you better get the CZ even if the FNX is 100 bucks cheaper. (which it isn't)

RCG


----------



## s13_marine (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your input. I've actually seen a P-01 field stripped... didn't seem too bad at all. I was just speaking of the overall complexity of it over the FNX9. How often do you guys break down the CZ beyond field strip?


----------



## s13_marine (Dec 8, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> My adviceunless the FNX fit you better get the CZ even if the FNX is 100 bucks cheaper. (which it isn't)
> 
> RCG


ACTUALLY.... In my case, the FNH would run around $490, whereas the P-01 / SP-01 would run around $600.FNH has a $100 rebate for miltary. BUT, I'm willing to spend the extra $$$, not a big deal. The only things detering me was the breakdown. Cost isn't as much of an object, as much as longevity, quality, ease of use are.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

s13_marine said:


> Thanks to all of you for your input. I've actually seen a P-01 field stripped... didn't seem too bad at all. I was just speaking of the overall complexity of it over the FNX9. How often do you guys break down the CZ beyond field strip?


I never or at least rarely break any of my guns down further than field stripping for cleaning.

The manual actually tells you not to break it down further. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I never or at least rarely break any of my guns down further than field stripping for cleaning.
> 
> The manual actually tells you not to break it down further. :smt082
> 
> :smt1099


Same here, the only guns I've had down further than field strip are the one's I've built, a couple of AR's and a 1911.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

One of the gun shops I stopped by yesterday had a new FNX in stock and I got it out to take a look. Felt really nice, nicer than the FNP. I looks like FN really stepped it up on this one. If the way it shoots has improved as much as the look and ergonomics it's a must have. Now I've got to put one on my list :smt076


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you find the grip checkering to be a bit sharp and agressive on the FNX. I held one and fired one and it is a fine gun built to out last itss shooter but the checkering was sharp and felt cheese gratery to me. I could get used to it and I put most of my shots with it in a very small radius. 

I do like it but having the CZ in my holster makes it impossible for me to say, if all things are equal get the FNX

RCG


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> Did you find the grip checkering to be a bit sharp and agressive on the FNX. I held one and fired one and it is a fine gun built to out last itss shooter but the checkering was sharp and felt cheese gratery to me. I could get used to it and I put most of my shots with it in a very small radius.
> 
> I do like it but having the CZ in my holster makes it impossible for me to say, if all things are equal get the FNX
> 
> RCG


Really didn't notice it, but I only held it for just a minute. Don't remember it being that bad.


----------

